# New study reveals large scale conservation essential



## Matt Mirabello (Aug 29, 2004)

Surprising findings for amphibians, turtles and marine species

(Arlington, VA) June 10, 2008 -- Scientists were surprised with findings of a recent study that reveals many animal species believed to persist in small contained areas actually need broad, landscape level conservation to survive...

http://drtom.12buzz.com/_landing/view.p ... cleid=8597


----------

